# Tomatoes - Pesky question finally solved



## oldcoot (Aug 14, 2003)

There has long been disagreement among  plant experts as to the classification of that most delightful of consumables, the Tomato.  Some state it is a vegetable, based  primarily on its grown habit.  Others insist it a berry, due to its multiplicity of seeds.  And others have charged it a fruit.

I personally carefully considered these several arguments today while devouring a freshly picked, vine ripened tomato.  The conclusion  was  obvious: the  fully ripe tomato is a fruit.  The evidence is incontrovertible:  it’s explosive flavor, heady aroma, extreme juiciness, size, shape, and convenience of eating right off the plant is unmatched by either vegetable or berry: ergo it absolutely must be a fruit.  (Note that those pretenders sold in markets as tomatos may be considered vegetables or whatever - they fall far short of the real thing!)

I have spoken!  No further debate of the question can have any validity.


----------



## esther (Aug 14, 2003)

beautifully put, oldcoot, just beautiful. tomtoes have always been one of my favourite things in the world. especially truss tomatoes, seriously, its like a like flavour bomb, full of explosive acidity and sweetness.
did you know that it used to be called a 'love apple' because ppl considered it to be an aphrodisiac? wow. anyway, shame that ive just found out that my blood type finds tomatoes intolerant... haha. jokes on me, hey?
have a good weekend all!


----------



## oldcoot (Aug 15, 2003)

Before being considered a "Live Apple", that luscious fruit was believed poisonous by Europeans.  In spite of the fact New World natives had been eating it for millennia.

I fear I would look long and hard at any diet suggesting the tomato is anything less than an excellent nutrition source.  Heck, I once had a German Shepherd dog that woould pick carefully selected ripe tomatoes from my Mother's Victory Garden, then lie down under a tree on a hot day and enjoy them.  He was 13+ yrs old when "dognapped".   That's pretty old for a German Shepherd.   Obviously, tomatoes are good for all us mammals.


----------

